# Broadband Qualtiy on the rise



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Apparently every where but where I live. I don't even meet the minimum for Today's standards.
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20019856-93.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I guess it's come to my location, I do better than the average for S. Korea.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Can I have Kitty Snipers email address. I got a job for him!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm not sure he's willing to camp out in front of your ISP's office and pick off the employees!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I was thinking more of him biting the hand that feeds him! {evil laugh}


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

> The average global download speed has shot up from 3.27Mbps (megabits per second) in 2008 to 5.92Mbps in 2010. The average upload speed has jumped from 794Kbps (kilobits per second) in 2008 to 1.77Mbps this year.


My upload speed seems to better than my download speed for some odd reason


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That happens to some ISP connections, nature of the beast. You could also have line quality issues. My upload is a little slow this morning, but maybe that's just the location of their test node.

This is their test and what I get from www.speedtest.net


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

namenotfound said:


> My upload speed seems to better than my download speed for some odd reason


Cause your on a Mac... Everything works backwards!

Otherwise, odd... I would agree with John on maybe a provisioning issue, or line problem.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm not even close to any of those speeds! But this is the best option out here, and I'm glad not to be stuck on dialup!
 Both tests come out about the same.

Verizon 3M/768K DSL


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That looks like the speeds I was getting back when I was on Comcast 7-8 years ago.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

7-8 years ago, I was getting 24.6 KBps on dialup. It was painful! 

No option of anything faster here than what I have, unfortunately. This is the top-tier DSL service Verizon offers, and we don't have cable.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I had dial-up before Comcast. I even tried the shotgun dual-link option to increase the speeds. It was very painful! 

I never had the option for DSL here, Comcast was the only option for a few years, then Verizon FiOS showed up. I changed in a heartbeat, and it's been vastly more reliable than Comcast was. I think Comcast needs to upgrade their infrastructure to compete with FiOS, nothing like fiber directly from the CO to the house.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Best I can do today is 10.7 meg. Of course this is high traffic time. I do better at night when the neighbourhood is sleeping.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> Well, I had dial-up before Comcast. I even tried the shotgun dual-link option to increase the speeds. It was very painful!
> 
> I never had the option for DSL here, Comcast was the only option for a few years, then Verizon FiOS showed up. I changed in a heartbeat, and it's been vastly more reliable than Comcast was. I think Comcast needs to upgrade their infrastructure to compete with FiOS, nothing like fiber directly from the CO to the house.


My first internet experience was with a free dial-up service, and I use the word "service", lightly. I actually kept a log one weekend and I made 212 log on attempts. The next Monday I called for cable installation.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*namenotfound*, I think "Optimum" is misnamed.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Yeah I know, it sucks :-/

I actually think they've been cutting back on the speeds just so they could charge more for their "boost" and "turbo" plans.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think most of the cable companies are stretched to the limit trying to provide faster access. I know that Comcast around here simply doesn't have the infrastructure to provide more than around 6mbit real performance. They have the claimed faster speeds with TurboBoost, but that's a farce. 

I have noticed that Verizon has stopped aggressive deployment of FiOS into new areas and is trying to simply connect more people in areas where it's already deployed.

Too bad Al Gore can't invent fast Internet for all in the US.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Too bad Al Gore can't invent fast Internet for all in the US.


He invented the internet to better find manbearpig.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

namenotfound said:


> He invented the internet to better find manbearpig.


Was that successful?


----------

